# Which knee pads for everyday XC?



## Seventh-777 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have a pretty solid set of hard knee pads that I wear for park days, but for everyday riding I'm on the hunt for something that'd be good all summer long for XC/AM stuff. 

I took a few good smacks on the knees last season and am hunting for a lightweight, pedal-able pad that's good for less gnarly rides in the warm weather. What's everyone using these days?


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Alpinestar Paragons.

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...MsmyjPIT3laCV0gXiZEa4MIdz4CIZ62hoCVlMQAvD_BwE


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Yep, I love Paragons too!


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

For XC I just like the pretty minimal but comfy Speed sleeves from TLD. Very little impact protection, but they will save your skin when you go down.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I like the POC Joint VPD air for trail riding and the VPD 2.0 for heavier use.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I got some of these,

https://shop-usa.kaliprotectives.com/collections/armor/products/mission-knee-guard-red


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I use the TLD Speed Sleeves, if anything.


----------



## splitendz (Nov 13, 2015)

bdundee said:


> I like the POC Joint VPD air for trail riding and the VPD 2.0 for heavier use.


Second this ! I have both and use both, but use the air probably 90% of the time. Only wear the 2.0 in winter (warmer/more coverage) or super chunk


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

Not a fan of the sleeved pads, so I liked the Dainese trail skins (not the Lite version) since they went on/off easily and were highly breathable and flexible.


----------



## JaxMustang50 (Jun 26, 2017)

bdundee said:


> I like the POC Joint VPD air for trail riding and the VPD 2.0 for heavier use.


This X1000! Don't even know their there.


----------



## Mick-e (Apr 23, 2017)

This article is a year old, but still relavent
https://singletrackworld.com/2017/07/14-knee-pads-tested-reviewed/

I wore these most of last year
https://www.leatt.com/shop/bike/protection-gear/knee-guard-airflex-pro.html
My very first fall was a superman downhill, and one of the pads caught at the top and pulled down as I slid downhill tearing my knee up. I was pissed off that my new $80 pads failed so badly. However I have crashed in them multiple times since and they actually protect pretty well, and pedal very well. Just don't crash superman style.

I recently got a set of these
https://7protection.com/gb/product/sam-hill-knee/
No way are they sliding down. They are super comfortable for pedalling, BUT
I think they're going to be a bit warm. I've been wearing them in the last few rides, and it's only January /February and they feel warm.


----------



## ATLRB (Sep 12, 2014)

RS VR6 said:


> I got some of these,
> 
> https://shop-usa.kaliprotectives.com/collections/armor/products/mission-knee-guard-red


I have those as well. They are comfortable but find the top wants to slide down to my knee.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

A friend of mine swears by knee pads made for volleyball. He wears them all the time, and we often ride 4-6 hour loops. Probably cheaper than anything made for mountain biking too.


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

I wear IXS flows all the time for lighter riding. Don't notice them at all really, put them on start of the day and leave them there until the end. 

Have actually been wearing them under my pants at work, I bash my knees into stuff, kneel down a bit, and ride snowmobiles a lot at work and they're sweet.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

7idp sam hill knee guards. They feel like not much more then a knee warmer/sleeve. They are tall enough to tuck up under a bib so they will stay put and not need to be adjusted even after hours in the saddle. They are epic, so much so i bought an extra pair in case they get changed in the next year and i end up not liking the revision.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I love the Leatt Airflex Pro's. Just enough knee protection with good side protection, which most minimalist pads don't seem to have. Just don't Superman in them like the poster above and they stay on fine.


----------

